# Flat pedals?



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Any recommendations for some really durable flats? Not too worried about price, more worried about not having a pedal break under me if I start pounding on it.


----------



## teamx151 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the answer rove fr, they have been great pedals.


----------



## raleigh5 (May 30, 2011)

i have been on Wellgo B67 platforms for about 6 months and think they are great. wearing fiveTen impact shoes and my feet stick solid to these pedals.

Wellgo WAM-B67 Flat Pedals at Price Point


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

I just purchased Wellgo B131 platform pedals and really like them. They are a light minimalistic design. If you want more metal just look at there other options like above.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I got a set of these. Universal Cycles -- DMR V12 Mag Pedals

I wear a size 13 and knew I needed a wider pedal than those silly lil stock thingys. I found them on sale for $55 . I havent had any slips using Nike skate shoes. No pedal strikes either so I cant really speak of their durability yet. Only had em fer about a year.

I really think any pedal thats wide will fit the bill. Good luck!


----------



## Shampoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I've got Burgtec MKIII, DMR Vault and Tioga MX Pro. They all are great.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are going to use flats make sure you get the right shoes. Five Ten shoes make a huge difference.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I was looking at fiveten shoes and found a bundle package on pricepoint for freeriders in black and gray (which is the color combo I wanted) and Wellgo b103 pedals for $120something. Should be here Friday.


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

I really like my Adidas Vigor TR2 mountain running shoes + my Wellgo B131 flats and I can use the shoes for hiking as well. They are light and comfortable and super grippy. I only paid $50 for the shoes with a sale + coupon deal. I have no experience with real biking shoes tho.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

I just took a set of Atomlab General Issue pedals off my Pugsley, lost the end cap in my travels and the inner bearing started clicking. Got about 7 months of riding out of them, but I was 315lbs when they were new and am down to 261 now. Figure the weight plus the aforementioned missing cap probably did them in.

Bought a set of DMR V8's this evening as a replacement, hope they do well for a time. I also heard great things about the Forte' Convert pedals so I ordered a set of them to go on a new fatbike build. 

Paid $40 for the Atomlabs, $38 for the DMR's and $80 for the Forte's if memory serves.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

17 bucks from the lbs to replace the horrible stock ones on my moto. Bout to finish my coffee, put em on and go give em hell.










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll 2nd DMR V12 and 510's the posts on these pedals are super sticky, I have a hard time shuffling my feet when I want to now


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

DMR V8s and V12s are great but they're such a small platform. Not a big deal if you're a short/fat clyde that wears small shoes, but very underwhelming if you're a tall man with big feet. 

I'm liking the Forte Converts on a few bikes but want to try something bigger on my next bike, probably the VP Vice or DMR Vault. 105mm/97mm platform on the converts is pretty large but 110/110 has to feel awesome.


----------



## GhostWind (Apr 20, 2012)

With size 14 feet the best pedal I've found are Podium Point One. Wide, durable, thin (I race Downhill often) and they've held up to more abuse than any trail ride will ever deliver.


----------



## longms (Apr 10, 2012)

big terry said:


> 17 bucks from the lbs to replace the horrible stock ones on my moto. Bout to finish my coffee, put em on and go give em hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plastic??? I am assuming the polymer ones arent as strong as the metal ones or am I wrong in assuming this?


----------



## Too_Fast_46 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Not Necessarily*



longms said:


> Plastic??? I am assuming the polymer ones arent as strong as the metal ones or am I wrong in assuming this?


Not necessary weaker, variations in design and quality of materials make this an inaccurate assumption. Definitely look for metal pins though.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Straitline DeFacto... They are huge and don't have bearings to wear out!

I've got 2 sets of em!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

longms said:


> Plastic??? I am assuming the polymer ones arent as strong as the metal ones or am I wrong in assuming this?


well, the drawback to these is that the pins arent replaceable. they feel quite strong, and didnt budge at all when i was out of the saddle hammering on them. only have 24 miles of cartpath trail on them right now, tomorrow will be the first time i get them in the woods. i imagine that as long as i dont drag them over rocks and roots the pins will be just fine.
im gonna say they are every bit as strong as steel/aluminum. high-dollar alloy, well... for hundreds of dollars they better damn well be super strong.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

You might want to look into Specialized Lo Pro Mag 2 Platform Pedals. I have a pair on one of my bikes and I have another pair laying around as a back up. I purchased both sets of mine used and they still function great along with me beating the hell out of them.


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

GhostWind said:


> With size 14 feet the best pedal I've found are Podium Point One. Wide, durable, thin (I race Downhill often) and they've held up to more abuse than any trail ride will ever deliver.


I like the Podium Point1 pedals too, but to be fair I only have 6 or so rides on them. Using Five Ten shoes.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

GhostWind said:


> With size 14 feet the best pedal I've found are Podium Point One. Wide, durable, thin (I race Downhill often) and they've held up to more abuse than any trail ride will ever deliver.


Another +1 for the Point 1 Racing Podium pedals. I've had mine for 2 years now and not one single conplaint. I'll be buying another pair for my second bike when it gets here.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*straitline de facto !*

i have the odyssey pedals like big terry posted on my hardrock but they are aluminium and have replaceble pins and they work pretty good for a cheaper pedal, on my camber i was running the easton flatboy pedals and they are bigger but the grip is about the same maybe a little less than my odyessy pedals. now on my camber im running the straitline defacto and the grip is super and the pedal body itself is very big no complaints as of yet but i have only used them twice so i will post back later if something comes up.


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

I ride flat BMX pedals on all my bikes (mountain, SS road, cross). Here's what I ride, in order of lightweight + less durable to heavyweight + more durable:

Wellgo B107 (mine are solid green). Polycarbonate. Cheap, light and have been very strong so far.









Black Label Gas Pedals. Aluminum with chromoly axles. Very solid, relatively light and grip well.









Primo Super Tenderizer. Aluminum. Heavy and bombproof (800g). Strong grip and great footwell.


----------



## robertr316 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ditched my clipless pedals for Straitline DeFacto flats and a pair of Five Ten Freeriders. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## 307local (Feb 9, 2009)

I just converted to flats from clipless. I went with the crank brothers flats and 5.10's. I can't believe how solid the interface is. No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> DMR V8s and V12s are great but they're such a small platform. Not a big deal if you're a short/fat clyde that wears small shoes, but very underwhelming if you're a tall man with big feet.
> 
> I'm liking the Forte Converts on a few bikes but want to try something bigger on my next bike, probably the VP Vice or DMR Vault. 105mm/97mm platform on the converts is pretty large but 110/110 has to feel awesome.


jeezuz how big are your feet??? I'm a 13 and never noticed these being "small"


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SasquatchSC said:


> Straitline DeFacto... They are huge and don't have bearings to wear out!
> 
> I've got 2 sets of em!


X 100, Straitline defactos are the goods, i got 2 pairs aswell, ive used alot of flats over the years and these are the best by far...
big platform, pin set up is great, a high quality build, and the bushings are great compared to bearings for the bigger rider not that im that big but it makes sence, and bushings are cheap n easy to replace, and as a bonus they look very slick n come in a great range of finishes to suit your bike.
you will love these flats n never change companies again, 10/10 pedals......cheers:thumbsup:


----------

